# Replacement Silky Belt Clip



## CacaoBoy (Feb 11, 2021)

My crew lost the belt clip from her Silky Zumbat. The silkysaws.com website shows it to be item # 270-10 (although the identical item # seems to be used on a replacement blade). No local Silky dealers are interested in bringing in one of these low cost items. I have found 4 websites that list the belt clip available to order -- sherrilltrees.com plus one in New Zealand, two in Australia, and one in Europe. None of the foreign sites will ship internationally. Sherrilltrees will ship it, but because they only use UPS the cost of shipping this $6 item to Hawaii would be over $60. While there are lots of other U.S. websites that sell the saws and at least some replacement blades several hours spent searching the internet have not turned up any that carry this part. Does anyone have a suggestion for a website or dealer that might be able to get this to Hawaii at a reasonable cost? Thanks much.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Feb 11, 2021)

I always broke these clips while climbing and couldn't find replacements other than buying a new saw with scabbard. 
My solution was switching to the velcro leg straps. I now prefer to wear handsaws on my leg while working and they don't break as easily.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Solved. The clip requires a 40 mm side release buckle. Maybe a 1-1/2" wide buckle would work, but 40mm is just right. They can be found on Amazon at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073B1K5J8/. The center prong is slightly too thick to fit in the Silky female fitting, but with a little sanding it will fit nicely. Then add a belt loop of 1-1/2" nylon webbing or something comparable and you are good to go until it is broken or lost again. Almost as good as the original and at less cost.


----------

